# Anchor Sight



## ballegra (Dec 4, 2003)

Just bought the Anchor Sight , you have to be a Philadelphia lawyer to understand the directions. Anyway, I'll bring to my pro shop today and see what they think. Anyone out there use it and if so what do you think?


----------



## matlocc (May 23, 2008)

I have one and love it. what seems to be the problem?


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I am looking for a sight that had a on board ranger,, I have heard of a leupold, but have not seen it


----------



## ballegra (Dec 4, 2003)

I just didn't want to look through the anchor sight and then the pin. I was losing a few minutes of light as I get older and was looking for something to eliminate the peep but not to ad another piece of equipment to look at.


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Martian said:


> I am looking for a sight that had a on board ranger,, I have heard of a leupold, but have not seen it



They do! 

http://www.leupold.com/hunting-shoo...bow-rangefinder/vendetta-archery-rangefinder/



Sent from the treestand.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

someday that will be within the sight, but that is interesting


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

I have had one for years. Absolutely love it! One of the best accessories I have ever purchased for hunting. I didn't have a problem setting mine up.


----------

